# What are some unusual qualities you find appealing in a significant other?



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 2, 2022)

I go ga-ga over curly hair in women. Be it a lot of curls or some slight curls, curly short hair or curly long or curly medium length hair, they are just really aesthetically pleasing and make a girl look cuter, prettier, and hotter all at once. I feel like I couldn't explain it if I tried lol. There's a lot of it.

I also find resting faces in women (weirdly) to be a mix of intimidating and endearing. A routinely frowning or angry looking face actually looks cute!

Large eyes just look adorable or mesmerizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 2, 2022)

I prefer girls that are close to my height. I'm 5'9 and I prefer girls around 5'7-5'9. No shorter than 5'5 (pretty much a dealbreaker for me). And I wouldn't mind if they were a bit taller than me either. I like long legs I guess.

I like girls that are fit and have a bit of muscle. Not like female bodybuilders, more like a female athlete.

And if they can pull it off, I like short hair on girls. Not too short, but short like how Kate Beckinsale portrayed Selene in Underworld:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 2, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> I prefer girls that are close to my height. I'm 5'9 and I prefer girls around 5'7-5'9. No shorter than 5'5 (pretty much a dealbreaker for me). And I wouldn't mind if they were a bit taller than me either. I like long legs I guess.
> 
> I like girls that are fit and have a bit of muscle. Not like female bodybuilders, more like a female athlete.
> 
> And if they can pull it off, I like short hair on girls. Not too short, but short like how Kate Beckinsale portrayed Selene in Underworld:



You sure you aren't me?  

I agree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 2, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You sure you aren't me?
> 
> I agree


Lol. 

Which of my stance do you agree on? or is it all 3?

I have friends and family who criticize my height preference, but I like what I like I guess. Some find it weird that I would be attracted to a girl my height or taller. 

In regards to the shorthair, it really depends on the facial structure of the girl.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 2, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Which of my stance do you agree on? or is it all 3?
> 
> ...



The first two (and to an extent, the third)  

Medium length hair can be really pretty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 2, 2022)

define unusual lol...
but safe answer whatever my wife has is my type. if i answer other than that i might get smacked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## pfft (Mar 3, 2022)

When you said unusual qualities I really expected OP to say something along the lines of; 

I really like women who have Tourette’s syndrome; it’s really cute or ;

I really like a woman who only wears clothes she’s hunted bartered for traded or made herself ; 

I like men who have a wrinkle fetish and want to lick every wrinkle on my grandmas face

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2022)

I like men who are emotionality dead inside. That void look of depression in their eyes is very sexy.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Welcome to the Bathhouse, boys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> A routinely frowning or angry looking face actually looks cute!


O_o


Worm Juice said:


> I like men who are emotionality dead inside. That void look of depression in their eyes is very sexy.


o_O


I know he said unusual but

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 3, 2022)

I fall for loners. It has not gone well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 3, 2022)

Harmonie said:


> I fall for loners. It has not gone well.



Loners tend to be alone for a good reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Loners tend to be alone for a good reason.


Well you see, I'm a bit of a loner myself. That may be why I'm drawn to others like that, because I think it would be easier for someone to understand me needing space when they have that need themselves.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 3, 2022)

None unusual really.

Hippy yoga types
Glasses
And unfortunately people that tend to need help/'fixing'. A toxic trait I have and I kinda end up with people coming to me for help or whatever (not just romantic relationships).
Nice hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 3, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> None unusual really.
> 
> Hippy yoga types
> Glasses



Quite the combination  



Delta Shell said:


> And unfortunately people that tend to need help/'fixing'. A toxic trait I have and I kinda end up with people coming to me for help or whatever (not just romantic relationships).



Kinda reminds me of why some girls are theorized to like so-called bad boys lol. 

They like being caring and nurturing and bringing out the good in people.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Quite the combination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like nice hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 3, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I also like nice hands.


I super super hate unkempt nails… if you don’t clean care for and trim them…
It’s gross
Af like who let’s that person touch them?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 3, 2022)

being truly loyal 

honest

brave

and kind

then i really don't care about the looks. I'll either respect the hell out of you or have a little crush

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> When you said unusual qualities I really expected OP to say something along the lines of;
> 
> I really like women who have Tourette’s syndrome; it’s really cute or ;
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 4, 2022)

lip and tongue piercings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> I super super hate unkempt nails… if you don’t clean care for and trim them…
> It’s gross
> Af like who let’s that person touch them?


I couldn't agree more. If you got manky nails don't touch me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 6, 2022)

pfft said:


> I super super hate unkempt nails… if you don’t clean care for and trim them…
> It’s gross
> Af like who let’s that person touch them?


I just saw a YouTube smartwatch review and the reviewers nails were filthy.

If your hand is going to be in shot so much how dare you have such atrocious nail hygiene

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2022)

Someone who's not afraid to argue with me over non-essential matters of life and the mind.

Also women who appear cold and distant but can melt you once they do show a sign of emotion or interest, you know that one's either well deserved or she's good at playing you better than you yourself can understand, both cases deserve praise and admiration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Someone who's not afraid to argue with me over non-essential matters of life and the mind.
> 
> Also women who appear cold and distant but can melt you once they do show a sign of emotion or interest, you know that one's either well deserved or she's good at playing you better than you yourself can understand, both cases deserve praise and admiration.


I figured you'd say someone who has bug like features

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> I figured you'd say someone who has bug like features


Female insects only see males as sperm banks/hosts/meals.

And no this is not dissing women... In the bug world women are the dominant both in pure biological value for the species and sheer size/physical dominance  

Except for beetles, those get a bit more let's say... Equal

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Female insects only see males as sperm banks/hosts/meals.


maybe they're just trying to appear cold and distant
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> maybe they're just trying to appear cold and distant
> j/k


I'm not into necrophilia.

Undead chicks don't count cause clearly judging by the name they ain't dead.

Unless it's one of em necrotic undead... then it's literally necrophilia  

Wait what thread am I in anyway?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Khutso Mj (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm very passive so I wouldn't mind someone who is controlling

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 19, 2022)

I hope this doesn't sound awful, but I have this thing for men who are non-white or mixed race and have blue eyes or green eyes, because it is just so damn rare. It drives me crazy. I mean, I am a gay white man with blue eyes, and even among us, this is a rare trait, so among the others it's incredibly rare. Like winning the lottery and becoming a millionaire is more likely than marrying a non-white with these features for a gay guy like me, so it's a wild fantasy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 19, 2022)

pfft said:


> I really like women who have Tourette’s syndrome; it’s really cute or ;
> 
> I really like a woman who only wears clothes she’s hunted bartered for traded or made herself ;
> 
> I like men who have a wrinkle fetish and want to lick every wrinkle on my grandmas face


the first is probably quite a popular kink lately with that buff tourettes grrl on twitch, forget her name though.

the second probably will be in 10 years time...

the third though...well i probably do know a guy but the words would have never crossed his own lips.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> I like men who are emotionality dead inside. That void look of depression in their eyes is very sexy.


What about physically dead outside?
j/k (@Jim)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pfft (Mar 19, 2022)

Eros said:


> I hope this doesn't sound awful, but I have this thing for men who are non-white or mixed race and have blue eyes or green eyes, because it is just so damn rare. It drives me crazy. I mean, I am a gay white man with blue eyes, and even among us, this is a rare trait, so among the others it's incredibly rare. Like winning the lottery and becoming a millionaire is more likely than marrying a non-white with these features for a gay guy like me, so it's a wild fantasy.



This guy really said ; I like the fantasy  Fremen people of Arrakis …

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2022)

I like mean women

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I like mean women


What do you *mean?*
j/k

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 20, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I like mean women



@Soldierofficial @Santoryu

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 20, 2022)

I do like girls with glasses.
Though not all women manages to pull that look.


----------



## ClannadFan (May 15, 2022)

I like weird girls. Maybe because I'm weird. But they're usually not the type of weird that I am.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (May 15, 2022)

The weirder ,the better. That makes you feel normal/less weird.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 15, 2022)

The type of clothes some ladies wear definitely affects how much i like them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2022)

Kindness and positivity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 16, 2022)

I feel good with partners who are already tired of all that life has to offer. I know pairs who are into "discovering the world together", but I am the type and at the point where eating is the main point of going to a restaurant, sleeping early is fine, not going to bowling with 5 more families and staying home for lazy chors being normal are all more important for a long and happy life together.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 17, 2022)

Catamount said:


> I feel good with partners who are already tired of all that life has to offer. I know pairs who are into "discovering the world together", but I am the type and at the point where eating is the main point of going to a restaurant, sleeping early is fine, not going to bowling with 5 more families and staying home for lazy chors being normal are all more important for a long and happy life together.



Now _that_ is indeed unusual (no offense)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 18, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Now _that_ is indeed unusual (no offense)


I feel like it is not and people who are  tired and want daily casual support more than some occasional emotional one won't admit this out of the peer pressure to be "full of life"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 18, 2022)

Catamount said:


> I feel like it is not and people who are  tired and want daily casual support more than some occasional emotional one won't admit this out of the peer pressure to be "full of life"



Fair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (May 23, 2022)

Unquestionable loyalty.

When I claim something and God personally comes climbing down heavens and declares that the universe sees it different...

...then I demand my SO to stand up and tell god in his face that he and the universe is wrong. 

Of course as much as I expect it, I am willing to give it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (May 28, 2022)

Lookswise, I have no real favoured colours, just a body type. Physically being moderate (not overly large titties and fairly round rear) is required. I'm not even bothered by clear skin (I think freckles are kind of cute), but still has to be good skin (alive). I guess natural beauty over excess in make up. Also, she has to take care of herself physically  yet dress moderately (modesty is always good).

Cleanliness is a must as is being fairly intelligent or a deep thinker. I get bored after a while so would require mental stimulation. Having high aspirations and ambitions is a good thing. If they're interested in business, economics or related fields, then that's a bonus.

As Ravensupreme said (paraphrased) I expect absolute fealty (used in the context of loyalty) and it will be reciprocated as long as the above qualities are intact.

Edit: Might as well add washing, ironing and cooking to the list of expected skills.


----------



## Paradise (May 28, 2022)

I have something in common with Sandaime Raikage and Kira A HUAHUSHAHSAHUS


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 28, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I like mean women


You like average women?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (May 28, 2022)

Big forehead

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## blk (May 28, 2022)

Catamount said:


> I feel good with partners who are already tired of all that life has to offer. I know pairs who are into "discovering the world together", but I am the type and at the point where eating is the main point of going to a restaurant, sleeping early is fine, not going to bowling with 5 more families and staying home for lazy chors being normal are all more important for a long and happy life together.



This


----------



## blk (May 28, 2022)

In terms of looks, ideally, i prefer women who are a little short and slim / in shape (duh).

Also long dark hairs.



Personality just a few things.
She has to be a decent/good person, reasonable/calm (excessive fights, shouting, etc and i'm out) and very open minded.

Nothing special tbh.

Everything else doesn't matter that much for me.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 28, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Big forehead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2022)

dergeist said:


> OT: I've never washed or ironed my own clothes. Yes, I dont know how to use a washing machine or an iron. Also, I've never had the interest to learn. Even when I was living away I got someone else to do it for me.





dergeist said:


> Edit: Might as well add washing, ironing and cooking to the list of expected skills.


Just saw the first post in another thread. Are you saying you expect your partner to do your chores for you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dergeist (May 28, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Just saw the first post in another thread. Are you saying you expect your partner to do your chores for you?



I'm not sure if they constitute chores (I absolutely suck at cooking). In general I'm expecting a somewhat traditional partner, if not I'll have to hire a maid using money that would be spent on the partner. In that instance the value of the relationship diminishes for me at least. I guess everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## dergeist (May 28, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Big forehead



@GiantForehead

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GiantForehead (May 28, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Big forehead





dergeist said:


> @GiantForehead



Bug eyes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2022)

physically i think i'm fairly traditional

personality wise i tend to be more interested in someone who's a bit crazy (though not too crazy) because there'd be too much of a disconnect otherwise

also an interest in the arts (and preferably an artist of some kind themselves) is pretty much a must for me

and someone who's a lot of fun but also appreciates quiet time, def need both in my life

oh i guess (weird for some people because it's technically a vice) someone who enjoys drinking

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2022)

dergeist said:


> In general I'm expecting a somewhat traditional partner, if not I'll have to hire a maid using money that would be spent on the partner. In that instance the value of the relationship diminishes for me at least.


I’m not trying to pick on you, but using a washing machine/dryer is really easy to learn how to do. What’s holding you back from doing your own laundry? Who does it for you now? Do you think it’s beneath you?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 28, 2022)

blk said:


> This



That feeling, I know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 28, 2022)

Women with just a bit of spice with their personality are the go-to.

She always brings that excitement to life that you don't see with women with milder personalities.

Woe is the man whose personality is such that he gets affected by events in his life too easily such that he merely reacts to them.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2022)

a girl i know went on a date recently, and the guy let her know her eyeshadow was unblended

might be really niche, but are men in 2022 judging this kind of shit now? 

holy shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't care much for physical qualities, but in terms of unusual qualities, I'd like someone who has transparent intentions, isn't too superficial or caught up in one's image, and values integrity and commitment in a relationship.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jun 13, 2022)

Unfortunately, i have some kind of Hijab fetish, finding girl with hijab on more attractive.

Other than that, i like girls with glasses


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 13, 2022)

In men, mid-length hair (on the longer side). But there's no issues with short or long hair either, both are neat as well, it's just I usually picture mid-length hair men when I think of "physically appealing" to me.
In women, I can't think of anything special.

I like everyone, both in terms of physical appearance and personality, don't really have super specific preferences or anything; everyone is beautiful in their own way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

I experience more of an aesthetic attraction or perhaps romantic if we're talking partner wise.
I thought I didn't prefer anything in a partner- but apparently I do(which looking back, me not wanting to have at least something other than a good personality in a partner seems kind of dumb tbh) But I found I like being the taller one, the provider, they need to hold conversations well, share more than two interests with me, have a nice style and.. A really neat voice- like, idk how to describe it, but if I like the sound of their voice, I just fall that more in love with them. Even if they're toxic and I know it, that voice man.. Jeez.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

I know a lot of guys who are turned off by this, but I think girls with muscles are hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I know a lot of guys who are turned off by this, but I think girls with muscles are hot.


It's really nice I def agree

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 5, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I'm not sure if they constitute chores (I absolutely suck at cooking). In general I'm expecting a somewhat traditional partner, if not I'll have to hire a maid using money that would be spent on the partner. In that instance the value of the relationship diminishes for me at least.


I'll give you some advice bro to bro since I consider you my friend - those skills are absolutely necessary to learn and you'll be glad you did in the long run.

When I first moved out of my parents house and I had to live alone I was very inept at doing chores, it wasn't even that I didn't know how to do them I just didn't think it was important at the time so I half-assed them big time. That lead to some embarrassing moments down the line and my relationships & friendships suffered as a result; all because of the wrong mentality. Not only is it a relatively easy fix with modern technology but the benefits are huge, it demonstrates you're independent and can take care of yourself and I cannot stress how important that is.

I was visiting a friend once, badass guy btw, I walk into his room and I see him sewing pair of jeans that had a rip, he was doing it by hand too. And I'm like "Wtf are you doing you granny?" and he replied "Come here bro, you need to see this" and he goes on to fix the rip in such a masterful way that it was barely visible afterwards. I didn't realize it at the time but he had just demonstrated to me he was capable of taking care of himself outside of the streets, which I already knew he was capable of. It was really eye opening to see there's more levels to being independent and how even a traditionally female skill could still earn you respect.

Ultimately the most important reason, and the one that personally drove me the most to learn, is the thought that if something unfortunate happens to my partner and I have to raise our kids alone I better be damn ready to cook them a good meal and make sure they go to school with fresh and clean clothes - no maid is going to do with more love and care than you will and you'll set the right example for your kids to follow in your steps; after all monkey see monkey do is human nature as well. If not for anything else, do it for them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------

